# j.r.r. tolkien hobbit book



## lavaplanetrateris (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello, I'm in search of vintage hobbit releases? Do any of you sell or have to recommend to me where to look? Thanks


----------



## Olorgando (Nov 1, 2021)

lavaplanetrateris said:


> Hello, I'm in search of vintage hobbit releases? Do any of you sell or have to recommend to me where to look? Thanks


If by "vintage" you mean the 1937 first edition, that could be very difficult. I haven't found the statement I suspect to be in John D. Rateliff's "The History of The Hobbit" (published in two volumes in 2007, single-volume expanded edition 2011), but the total printing of the first edition was in the range of ten to twenty thousand. Good enough in the late 1930's to prompt JRRT's publishers George Allen and Unwin to ask for a sequel, which became "The Lord of the Rings", but microscopic compared to estimates that TH has now passed the 100 *million* mark in total sales.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Nov 1, 2021)

And many stocks of the first edition were destroyed in the Blitz.


----------

